# Reminiscing Dong Van



## Hakone (Jan 12, 2018)

A trip to Northeast Viet Nam 

https://dongvan368340145.wordpress.com/2018/01/10/erster-blogbeitrag/


----------



## fibre (Jan 13, 2018)

What a landscape! I'm impressed. Thank's for sharing the link!


----------



## Don I (Jan 16, 2018)

So beautiful.
Don


----------

